# Keep Phil Hernon in your prayers



## Magnus82 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just seen this on pm. Sounds like he took a pill and was hospitalized shortly after. His wife has been keeping us up to date in the thread below. Very scary!

Sorry GUys - Professional Muscle


----------



## Sparhawk (Mar 29, 2013)

Done, God Bless the Hernans.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 29, 2013)

Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 29, 2013)

Get Better quick Phil! . Thanks magnus.. Ib


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 29, 2013)

I seen the thread title.... Thought he was playing around?
Is he really sick?


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 29, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> I seen the thread title.... Thought he was playing around?
> Is he really sick?



Yes he was very sick. He's out of the hospital and home now. Pamela sounded very scared. I'm gonna shoot her an email and see how they're doing.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone know why his messages look like ebonics spelt wrong.


----------



## Rory (Mar 29, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Anyone know why his messages look like ebonics spelt wrong.



No idea. At first glance looks like a drunk post. Hope he gets better soon tho an that nothing permanent


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 29, 2013)

Think it's from speak to emal or text is off. . What made him sick dudcki? Thanks bros!! Hope he kicks ass on his sickness.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Think it's from speak to emal or text is off. . What made him sick dudcki? Thanks bros!! Hope he kicks ass on his sickness.



A pill made him sick and I think all the misspelled words are because he still was not feeling up to speed.


----------



## Bionic (Mar 30, 2013)

This has my heart so heavy.  I really hope he pulls out of it and makes a complete recovery.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 30, 2013)

He is very sick. Hopefully it only lasts a few days. I wish him and the family my very best.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 30, 2013)

Turns out he took some unlabeled circummin (tumeric). They gave him some meds to rid toxins in his system and is slowly improving. Make me think twice about what i put in my body.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 30, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Turns out he took some unlabeled circummin (tumeric). They gave him some meds to rid toxins in his system and is slowly improving. Make me think twice about what i put in my body.



Wow..is he like.allergic or just herb wasn't right?. That's terrible.
.thanks for update magnus..ib


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow! prayers for Phil and family. Very scary stuff. Get better soon . 
Thanks for posting Mag82. T


----------

